

Stealth Search Engine - azazo
http://feeds.mashable.com/~r/Mashable/~3/MModQC9fp1A/

======
chrisguitarguy
It's an interesting concept, but all it is a pretty wrapper with nice promises
around a call to the Google search API. Check the network pane of your
browser's inspector.

[http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/services/search/web?v=1.0...](http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/services/search/web?v=1.0&callback=jsonp1329370189057&q=test&rsz=8&start=0)

